# Water pH Levels



## rsmith1024 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am currently installing a hot tub in my house, and I have been hearing different people talk about testing the pH levels of the water before actually connecting it to the tub.

Does anyone have any knowledge on this, its something I am a bit stumped on. Thanks


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

No need to test the water PH before you fill the hot tub.. But once you fill it and the hot tub is in operation its very important to test and maintain water PH on a regular basis just like in a pool. 

Proper PH allows your sanitizer to work at the optimum level. With hot tub water being heated its very important. 

Check with your installer or a local pool company that does hot tubs for a test kit and instructions.


----------



## rsmith1024 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback! I was talking to a buddy of mine and he mentioned the same thing. He also said that I can get the pH stuff online.....I think the site was XXXXXX ......heard of it?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I've never seen the site before but the test kit you need should only be about 15-20 bucks and available local at a pool/spa store.


----------

